# Transmission Flush and Fill Guide for MQB Tiguan?



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have on order a filter and some fresh ATF fluid for my 2018 Tiguan. Any guides out there on the exact process? I didn’t see it in the FAQs pinned on this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Bumping this. It is for the 8-speed automatic. Just wan to make sure I am doing it correctly. I have ODB11, not sure if I should be using VCSD for this. Please advise. thanks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's the same as the old 6-speed Aisin transmission.






If you're not dropping the pan to clean the pan, magnets and replace the strainer, forward ahead to the part where they add more fluid.

OBD11 should be able to navigate like VCDS to get to ATF temperature


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

twiggs462 said:


> Bumping this. It is for the 8-speed automatic. Just wan to make sure I am doing it correctly. I have ODB11, not sure if I should be using VCSD for this. Please advise. thanks.


I second BsickPassat, process is similar to 6speed. 
It is more challenging than an engine oil change. Video gives you an idea. There are some Passat videos on YouTube as well that will help you.
I did it on Tiguan MK2 2018 8AT and MK7 Golf 6AT.
Since you have purchased the filter and planning to change it you will have to drop the transmission pan. 
I would suggest considering getting a gasket (09P-321-370) and 8 new pan bolts (WHT-000-309). Be careful not to over-toque the pan bolts they are soft and require only 7Nm (I manage to break one and that required an extra trip to the hardware store for bolt extractor). Also, get a new Drain Plug Seal (09D-321-181-B) – 25Nm.
I have VCSD and used it to measure AT fluid temperature at the time when you are topping it off (40C) if ODB11 can do that you should be ok.
You could also try measuring fluids as you drain it out and make sure you put in the same amount, although you likely will spill some. I was careful, and what I put in following the process using temperature measurement and measured amount of fluid came out ended up to be very close.
The difference between my Tiguan ‘18 and Golf ’15 was that Tiguan does not have a fill port – AT needs to go through the drain port. You will need to pump up the fluid and it does get more massy. 

Making sure AT fluid is at the right level process is relatively simple, after you figure out how to connect the AT fluid pump to the drain plug at the bottom of the pan. 
I used a cheap AutoZone pump that goes directly on the AT bottle.
Fill up all the way. Disconnect the pump or whatever means you are planning to use to push AT fluid up the drain plug. 
Check the temperature for the AT using the software. Start the car and wait for it to heat up to 40C. At that temperature fluid will be at the right density and excess will overflow out the drain. 
While you’re waiting, depress the brake, and shift into R for 10s, D for 10s, and S for 10s before shifting back into P. 
Leave the car running. Look under the car and monitor as an excess fluid drains until it reaches a slow drip (1 per second). Don’t freak out, it may drain .5L or so.
Once it stops draining, remove the fill tool and replace it with the new Drain Plug Seal.

I changed AT and Haldex at 30k miles, no difference in driving. 
The AT 2 little magnets were covered in metal shavings, AT fluid was dark but did not appear out of ordinary - for what it is worthed.
Haldex was clean - fluid and screen.
Be safe, take your time, make sure the car is leveled, don't force anything, my parts number are about 1 year old.
Pictures I took while changing AT fluid are below. Not a DIY but may help some.









this is how much AT fluid drained after removing only the bolt.








this is after removing the level tube/gauge 









the graphic is for representation only to give you an idea of what is inside of the pan.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone know which atf fill adapter to use? I see 3-4 different styles. Here’s an example: https://www.blauparts.com/audi-vw-09g-09m-transmission-filling-tool-aisin-vas-6262-2.html


----------



## Notarobot (5 mo ago)

same thing for much less









Amazon.com: HZ-MONSTAR Transmission Fluid ATF Fill Adapter Compatible with VW Audi 09G VAS6262-2, Transmission Automatic Fluid Oil Filling Filler Adapter : Automotive


Buy HZ-MONSTAR Transmission Fluid ATF Fill Adapter Compatible with VW Audi 09G VAS6262-2, Transmission Automatic Fluid Oil Filling Filler Adapter: Transmission Fluids - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Notarobot said:


> same thing for much less
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

